# Mystery Composer



## CathyYCA (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new to the site. Greetings! 

I am trying to remember the name of a composer who never gained the fame of Chopin but composed in a similar manner. Does this description ring a bell for anyone?

Thanks!
Cathy


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello!

Is it Field? Arensky?

Being a pianist I should be able to give more names, but I tend to focus my attention on the famous composers.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Charles Valentin Alkan?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

ALKAN NOT STYLE OF CHUPIN!!!!!!!!!

But what means those.............



> in a similar manner


WHAT

Do you mean someone influenced by Chopin, someone who was another contemporary romantic piano composer, someone who oyo?

Could be Thalberg, Moscheles and other glamour geezers but if so, Alkan could be as well, none of them are but then again something is going on and could be.

Could be even Scriabin.

Really, such description is not enough to see what you mean we know that it's not all that you have to say, Spoletta, first the standard procedure, then we'll see


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Burt Bacharach


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

She doesn't mean Liszt, does she?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> ALKAN NOT STYLE OF CHUPIN!!!!!!!!!


I would have begged to differ, but I guess someone from Poland would know. But I have listened to Alkan's piano music.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like John Field to me...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I would have begged to differ, but I guess someone from Poland would know. But I have listened to Alkan's piano music.


Uaka waka, Alkan's manner is as similiar to Chopin's as it had to be considering they both represented romantic period pianism but not much more than that, I definitely wouldn't call Alkan's music akin to Chopin's, his ways and characteristics make him much closer to Liszt, diffrent sensitivity, diffrent ideas, simply diffrent style.


----------



## Botec (Jan 14, 2011)

Ja...

Chopin is to John Field (inventor of the nocturne, and Russia's first composer :lol: )
as Liszt is to Alkan
as Rachmaninov is to Medtner.

Or something.


----------



## CathyYCA (Feb 1, 2011)

Edward Elgar said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is it Field? Arensky?
> 
> Being a pianist I should be able to give more names, but I tend to focus my attention on the famous composers.


It IS Field! Thank you SO much!!

Best wishes,
Cathy


----------



## CathyYCA (Feb 1, 2011)

rgz said:


> Burt Bacharach


Thanks! Cute!


----------



## CathyYCA (Feb 1, 2011)

Aramis said:


> ALKAN NOT STYLE OF CHUPIN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But what means those.............
> 
> ...


You're right; my description was inadequate. I meant someone who composed pieces like nocturnes and is often compared to Chopin.

Thanks,
Cathy


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Frederic*

You can compare Chopin and Alkan. Alan is less good. Scriabin is much better.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

errata: Akan not Alan. (who cares anyways)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Alkan! my fingers!


----------

